# Biblical Truth



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

This series takes verses from the Bible, and the history of the Bible and brings it to you, so that you can make an informed decision (and hopefully realize Christianity is insane)[video=youtube;1RFMGiJAWWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RFMGiJAWWk[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

Right now the series has... 11 parts think, 9 episodes and 2 continuations. So there's already kind of a good amount of videos, but there are over 50 videos planned in this series[video=youtube;aaC85OMya_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aaC85OMya_E[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;K8RLB7uK8z0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8RLB7uK8z0[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;3bx-b8qPdaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bx-b8qPdaY[/video]This one is actually a funny Bible verse.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Lqbu9Qg5ALQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lqbu9Qg5ALQ[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;-fuvT-p3L88]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-fuvT-p3L88[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;as2chHnLnS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=as2chHnLnS4[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;PuVrs20NOFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuVrs20NOFI[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Dy1rfsm2As8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy1rfsm2As8[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2012)

...Shiva Shakti is analogous to Holy Spirit, good Fin  ...guess them's crazy too, huh?


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (Dec 5, 2012)

White powder!


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> White powdered gold!


...fixya


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 5, 2012)

What the fuck is your point Finasshole?


----------



## CC Dobbs (Dec 5, 2012)

Nice Ol Bud said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS YOUR PROBLEM MUTHER FUCKER! JESUS THIS MAN!
> HE IS OUR FUCKING SAVIOR! WATCH WHEN REDEMPTION DAY COMES ASSHOLE!
> YOU'll BE SORRY!!!!!!! YOU ALL WILL!!!!!!!!!! MWAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA..


Sir you are confused. Your only chance at salvation is with my dick deep in your throat. Perhaps your buddy jesus would like a little salvation too. He can have the cream if he is a good boy.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2012)

CC Dobbs said:


> Sir you are confused. (Quoting Nice Ol Bud) Your only chance at salvation is with my dick deep in your throat. Perhaps your buddy jesus would like a little salvation too. He can have the cream if he is a good boy.


...he'll turn it into ale


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...Shiva Shakti is analogous to Holy Spirit, good Fin  ...guess them's crazy too, huh?


 Shiva is not the Holy Spirit, that is only considered a valid comparison because, and the point of even doing so is, to say that Shiva, Krishna, and Brahma are truly just one god. Because They each represent "creation", "destruction", and "preservation". Which according to Hindu philosophy and the Vedas, and NO different from one another. Destruction is a form of Creation, and Preserves the cycles and way of the Universe (Out with the old, in with the New). They are no different. Indra, Agni, EVERY god boils down to actually being a form of either Shiva, Krishna, and Brahma. And those three are actually just one thing, Brahma or "Creation". So, the comparison is solely in the fact that there is a "Holy trinity", and that "Holy Trinity" is actually all just one "God".


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

Does anyone else have any good Christian Debunking videos. Those are all the ones in this series for now.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

Also, series about other religions coming soon. And videos about other things already made.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Shiva is not the Holy Spirit, that is only considered a valid comparison because, and the point of even doing so is, to say that Shiva, Krishna, and Brahma are truly just one god. Because They each represent "creation", "destruction", and "preservation". Which according to Hindu philosophy and the Vedas, and NO different from one another. Destruction is a form of Creation, and Preserves the cycles and way of the Universe (Out with the old, in with the New). They are no different. Indra, Agni, EVERY god boils down to actually being a form of either Shiva, Krishna, and Brahma. And those three are actually just one thing, Brahma or "Creation". So, the comparison is solely in the fact that there is a "Holy trinity", and that "Holy Trinity" is actually all just one "God".


...precisely, so who are you pointing out here? (just curious, mate) Where's the shakti in your diagram? I said "shiva shakti" is equal to Holy Spirit. Without a shakti it boils down to protestantism - no chick


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...precisely, so who are you pointing out here? (just curious, mate) Where's the shakti in your diagram? I said "shiva shakti" is equal to Holy Spirit. Without a shakti it boils down to protestantism - no chick


The two religions are not the same at all. The things you are equating just are not equal.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> The two religions are not the same at all. The things you are equating just are not equal.


...they refer to trains of thought / being. They are equatable in the sense of 'tongues', and therefore experience. They are both talking about sex. So, this other religion is superior?

Grounded before take-off.

Edit: they are better, in a sense, because of the 'Holy' view they have on sex (at more than a traditional level, not everyday people doing everyday things).


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...they refer to trains of thought / being. They are equatable in the sense of 'tongues', and therefore experience. They are both talking about sex. So, this other religion is superior?
> 
> Grounded before take-off.
> 
> Edit: they are better, in a sense, because of the 'Holy' view they have on sex (at more than a traditional level, not everyday people doing everyday things).


The Holy Spirit is not sex.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> The Holy Spirit is not sex.


...cool


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

I wonder how man Christians are going to find this thread via their search terms + our conversation


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I wonder how man Christians are going to find this thread via their search terms + our conversation


...yikes 

...hey Shaggy, check this little bit of symbolism here.








...her halo? Vesica Pisces - "entrance to the womb".
...the crescent moon? (bit like a flag I know of) - "lunar cycles"
...the child in RED? - "the blood"

symbolically speaking, also, the child stays 'red' trying to get back into the womb for the rest of its life ...


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 5, 2012)

I know I'm going to regret this....but I find it funny that these 2 words were put together Biblical and Truth


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 5, 2012)

^ I believe it is a collection of books. Kinda like we see on earth. A collection of stories walking around  I think you're correct in a lot of ways.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> I know I'm going to regret this....but I find it funny that these 2 words were put together Biblical and Truth


I'm tearing apart the Bible, so I figured it's a fitting name.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 5, 2012)

1 starred...


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 5, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> 1 starred...


Buck the 2nd. Welcome to the party.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 5, 2012)

Do you think there is some truth in Christianity? Be it clear, symbolic, or metaphorical? I do. Its the textbook version of Christianity I have a problem with.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 5, 2012)

I've come to the realization that my thoughts on this, do not conform with most ideologies let alone one based on a single deity


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 5, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Buck the 2nd. Welcome to the party.


Nope. I actually rate based on content. Stop mumbling, organize your thoughts, present something new or entertaining without rambling and I would rate your videos and thread higher. Your monotone whispering while staring off camera is not interesting or entertaining and you keep referring to things you haven't done a video on yet so you aren't educating either. 


[video=youtube;bdYfn3GepzU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdYfn3GepzU[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Do you think there is some truth in Christianity? Be it clear, symbolic, or metaphorical? I do. Its the textbook version of Christianity I have a problem with.


I believe it helps people not murder. But so do the harsh penalties we have in society. So I don't know if there is any good to Christianity, I would say it "helps kids come up with good morals" but I don't know if accepting random authority and lying to children is good "morals".


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> I've come to the realization that my thoughts on this, do not conform with most ideologies let alone one based on a single deity


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Nope. I actually rate based on content. Stop mumbling, organize your thoughts, present something new or entertaining without rambling and I would rate your videos and thread higher. Your monotone whispering while staring off camera is not interesting or entertaining and you keep referring to things you haven't done a video on yet so you aren't educating either.
> 
> 
> [video=youtube;bdYfn3GepzU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdYfn3GepzU[/video]


When did I ever mention anything I didn't do a video on yet? And I don't care what you think, I'm getting hundreds of views daily, and that's just on the new shit. My old stuff gets even more, I've got one video that gets almost 1,000 daily. "FinShaggy Overwatering", and it's actually one of the first videos that comes up if you just search "watering". But again, Welcome to the party baby Buck.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

And I wasn't mumbling, I was talking quietly because there are 2 other people here. I just realized you were talking about something that actually happened in my video.


----------



## ROFLhacks (Dec 6, 2012)

Science Damn it!


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

And the aren't meant to be entertaining. So you're just barking up the wrong tree. I'll tell you about it when I post entertaining stuff.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

ROFLhacks said:


> Science Damn it!


Lol, this isn't "pro-Christian".


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

ROFLhacks said:


> Science Damn it!


I just realized that's from south park.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 6, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I believe it helps people not murder. But so do the harsh penalties we have in society. So I don't know if there is any good to Christianity, I would say it "helps kids come up with good morals" but I don't know if accepting random authority and lying to children is good "morals".


Thats not what I was talking about. I believe all religion stems from one truth and that includes christianity. Of course Christianity is disgustingly corrupted by man but there is still spiritual truth in its teachings.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Thats not what I was talking about. I believe all religion stems from one truth and that includes christianity. Of course Christianity is disgustingly corrupted by man but there is still spiritual truth in its teachings.


So you saw zeitgeist. Cool.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

It isn't a good faith. It's a faith of murderers and racists. Read the old testament. It's a bond of "brothers" (barbarians in the desert) to continue their family line, and destroy all enemies.


----------



## dashcues (Dec 6, 2012)

I wonder if our descendants would have moral superiority to us?..in say...2000-3000 years.

Good topic Finshaggy.One I'd like to get back on,when I can.Little fucked up right now.(my birthday)


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2012)

dashcues said:


> I wonder if our descendants would have moral superiority to us?..in say...2000-3000 years.
> 
> Good topic Finshaggy.One I'd like to get back on,when I can.Little fucked up right now.(my birthday)


...I'm a little fckd up too, and, it's your birthday! Happy Birthday Dash


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2012)

dashcues said:


> I wonder if our descendants would have moral superiority to us?..in say...2000-3000 years.
> 
> Good topic Finshaggy.One I'd like to get back on,when I can.Little fucked up right now.(my birthday)


Happy birthday, dashcues!

If I may slightly remodel your question, do we today have moral superiority over our ancestors of the first millennium BC? I would say no. cn


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

New Episodes. [video=youtube_share;jmMED0vDTcU]http://youtu.be/jmMED0vDTcU[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;C1wbF4OoOrE]http://youtu.be/C1wbF4OoOrE[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;uP_4fBGLHSo]http://youtu.be/uP_4fBGLHSo[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;YFjjMJ86Hrs]http://youtu.be/YFjjMJ86Hrs[/video]


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Happy birthday, dashcues!
> 
> If I may slightly remodel your question, do we today have moral superiority over our ancestors of the first millennium BC? I would say no. cn


...funny, I can here my avatar saying Dashcues, and it sounds like he might say it at the moment 


...to your question, the idea of morality catching up is like





































over here.


----------



## cannabineer (Dec 6, 2012)

Down and out?  cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2012)

...hey Fin, did you know that Moses was born twice?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2012)

cannabineer said:


> Down and out?  cn


...it's up to the 'rest' of us  ...and, why should you worry, you live at the epitome - nrrrr.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...hey Fin, did you know that Moses was born twice?


What do you mean?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> What do you mean?


...it pretty cool. It's in his name. Moses, when broken down, is 'water - fire - womb' - moshe. He was born (symbolically, of course) of water and fire. Raising the serpent is the second birth. "Fiery Serpent" "Serpent of Life", that stuff - lol


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...it pretty cool. It's in his name. Moses, when broken down, is 'water - fire - womb' - moshe. He was born (symbolically, of course) of water and fire. Raising the serpent is the second birth. "Fiery Serpent" "Serpent of Life", that stuff - lol


I didn't know that.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 6, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I didn't know that.


...me neither, just learned that recently  Lots to go!


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...me neither, just learned that recently  Lots to go!


Yeah. There's tons of crazy shit in the Bible, I've already got over 50 video ideas about the Bible alone written down ready to be made.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

And eventually I want to make an actual TV show length episode about it, and put all these ideas together. Like Ancient Aliens, but "Ancient Christians".


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;lvULZcE0T9g]http://youtu.be/lvULZcE0T9g[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TN9hMZkZBko]http://youtu.be/TN9hMZkZBko[/video]


----------



## cochroach (Dec 6, 2012)

Look man, Christianity is the real deal.
all the other religions are lies. 
Stop bashing our savior. I have doubts about you being able to repent 
in the 11th hour. 
We don't make fun of your silly eastern beliefs, have some respect.
trying to turn people from Christ or what? 
Maybe unclebuck was right to fuck with you so hard?


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 6, 2012)

cochroach said:


> Look man, Christianity is the real deal.
> all the other religions are lies.
> Stop bashing our savior. I have doubts about you being able to repent
> in the 11th hour.
> ...


----------



## cochroach (Dec 6, 2012)

CC Dobbs said:


> Sir you are confused. Your only chance at salvation is with my dick deep in your throat. Perhaps your buddy jesus would like a little salvation too. He can have the cream if he is a good boy.


Laugh while you can, hahahahahaha 
jesus is coming, and he is gonna be pissed. 
You will regret those ignorant words little boy.
i feel sorry for you.


----------



## cochroach (Dec 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


>


Well maybe, but had I read more of his posts...
but I have read a lot of yours, and you are a jerk, 
That needs to clean your freakin floor once in a while.


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 6, 2012)

cochroach said:


> jesus is coming


----------



## UncleBuck (Dec 6, 2012)

cochroach said:


> Well maybe, but had I read more of his posts...
> but I have read a lot of yours, and you are a jerk,
> That needs to clean your freakin floor once in a while.


i wish we could feed christians to the lions again.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

UncleBuck said:


> i wish we could feed christians to the lions again.


No, he just needs to look deeper into the "word" he is defending. And Revelations was designed to keep them afraid of "the end" (of their religion).


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

cochroach said:


> Look man, Christianity is the real deal.
> all the other religions are lies.
> Stop bashing our savior. I have doubts about you being able to repent
> in the 11th hour.
> ...


I don't want to "bash" your faith, just show Christians what it is they believe in. And I don't care about the "11th" hour.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 6, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> It isn't a good faith. It's a faith of murderers and racists. Read the old testament. It's a bond of "brothers" (barbarians in the desert) to continue their family line, and destroy all enemies.


I know of the corrupted man made horrors in Christianity. I too like to take part in some Christian bashing if they try and spread their hate around like its the truth, but I respect a bunch of teachings in the bible, the ones that man did not corrupt. If you are accepting of teachings that are not from Hinduism then I think its wrong to hate Christianity in its entirety.

(Edit) also, I have not watched zeitgeist.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I know of the corrupted man made horrors in Christianity. I too like to take part in some Christian bashing if they try and spread their hate around like its the truth, but I respect a bunch of teachings in the bible, the ones that man did not corrupt. If you are accepting of teachings that are not from Hinduism then I think its wrong to hate Christianity in its entirety.
> 
> (Edit) also, I have not watched zeitgeist.


The Bible itself was corrupted by man, Constantine edited/removed/added whatever he wanted, and translators have been doing the same thing ever since.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

And I'm not JUST Hindu and I know that some things in the Bible should be thought about, but it is not at all a faith that should be respected on sight.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 6, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> The Bible itself was corrupted by man, Constantine edited/removed/added whatever he wanted, and translators have been doing the same thing ever since.


I know. There is still untouched truth in there though, like there is in most beliefs.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;T9ht_Pf1je8]http://youtu.be/T9ht_Pf1je8[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> I know. There is still untouched truth in there though, like there is in most beliefs.


Nope, when translating it into English, they touched it all...


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

The Bible was completely molested, no two ways about it.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;nZXPRL-2GPY]http://youtu.be/nZXPRL-2GPY[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 6, 2012)

Moses was "Burnin some bush"


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;SiAVp1EbinU]http://youtu.be/SiAVp1EbinU[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


>


We'll you know that's just like, a picture, man. And its not my opinion, it's what happened to the Bible via Constantine and Translations.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 7, 2012)

Nah bro. There is truth in everything. Theres truth In Christianity, Satanism, and yes, even atheism. If Hinduism is not the only belief that you adopted teachings from than I think it is closed minded to discredit Christianity in its entirety. Everything spawned from one truth and everything has a bit of that truth in it. Eye even pointed out a few things that you agree with and you still deny that theres any sort of truth in Christianity.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> Nah bro. There is truth in everything. Theres truth In Christianity, Satanism, and yes, even atheism. If Hinduism is not the only belief that you adopted teachings from than I think it is closed minded to discredit Christianity in its entirety. Everything spawned from one truth and everything has a bit of that truth in it. Eye even pointed out a few things that you agree with and you still deny that theres any sort of truth in Christianity.


 You can pick things that are ok from the Bible, but that does not redeem the entire faith, I'm sorry  Just start going to church now man, I can tell you are trying to figure out if you should hold onto Christianity. And the answer is: You're going to anyways, so just go to church. Scared motherfucker.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 7, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> You can pick things that are ok from the Bible, but that does not redeem the entire faith, I'm sorry  Just start going to church now man, I can tell you are trying to figure out if you should hold onto Christianity. And the answer is: You're going to anyways, so just go to church. Scared motherfucker.


LOL Me and my cousin were just laughing about a "Scared mother fucker" going to church today, what a coinkydink. Im afraid you completely misunderstood my position. I am not at all Christian. I dont even know what you would call me. The majority of Christianity is bullshit created by the evil minds of men, I totally agree on that, but there is still some truths, like there is in all religions. What you have a problem with is TEXTBOOK Christianity, and so do I, yet I am able to look at the teachings with an unbiased eye and recognize the actual spiritual truths. It seems what you have is a grudge and refuse to look at christianity in a new light to filter out all the bullshit. I think you still agree with me though, because you agree with Eye on a few things, and if you dont agree with me then you are contradicting yourself. Focus on the good, man, not on the negative. If someones pushing that negativity onto others then tell them to quit fucking around and remind them of the good, as I am doing with you.

No hate, bro. Its just not good to put up that brick wall of ignorance in which no other idea or opinion can penetrate.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

cheif . . the ethical morality of fins choice in religion is based on how he can use it the most to suite himself . . like believing in shiva, is just so he can tell the courts, that the reason why he fled probation was so that he could continue to practice his religion although, although if he was so devout he would pu this ideas and thoughts to the test and go back but hes just all hot air and dreads

fin is self serving, im sure he was raised christian . . . . .was daddy a preacher fin


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 7, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Ark of the Covenant video


So you don't want your videos to be entertaining? I guess you don't want people to watch them. You certainly aren't educating anyone so to try to be entertaining is the only other motive I can figure why you would make these videos. 

What does Jesus have to do with the Ark? Nothing. No one knows what's in it? What's inside there what does it have to do with God? Really? You are able to find the verses that tells you how it is made but you can't find the passages that tells you what's in it? 
If you weren't sure, then maybe you should try Google. 
The Jews carried it because it contained the actual law that God gave to Moses on Mt. Sinai -- the tablets of the Ten Commandments written by the hand of God. 
[video=youtube;9qtGqiWFkP8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9qtGqiWFkP8[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Dec 7, 2012)

Finshaggy(nice avatar)
If you're just looking to "bash" and "debunk" Christianity.I get it.Christianity=BAD.If however,as the title to the thread implies,you're wanting to discuss the bible from a neutral point of view,i'd be interested.

As for the videos:
1st video- Thou shalt not kill.Should be "Thou shalt not murder"..(damn scribes!).The word used is "ratsach".It's found several times within the bible.It means "to murder,slay".Now,I won't debate the validity of the King James version of the bible,but I will say it is very archaic in it's textual approach.Even for the time it was written.Makes sense,as there was yet another major change in theology happening at the time.I'd suggest a more "accurate(?)" version.

2nd video- Yep.The fig tree.(more symbolism?)And another lesson for his apostles.Cool story.You can find different versions of it in each of the synoptic gospels.I'd go with Mark's version.And the video.Yep Jesus said with faith one can move mountains.(paraphrasing).It's a good message.But, I agree that christian theology added to the divinity of Jesus along the way.But how much?If you're interested,look into the apostles,and their time after Jesus.I'd stay away from Paul(Saul) for now.Even though he's a favorite of mine,he's a little too gnostic to understand the humanity of Jesus.
Oh...and Jesus on the cross and the psalm 22(title).A moment of comfort.But was it for him or for his mother or for the beloved disciple?

I'll go thru some more videos in a bit.
If this doesn't interest you,and you do really just want to "debunk christianity",I'll end here.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

Chief Walkin Eagle said:


> LOL Me and my cousin were just laughing about a "Scared mother fucker" going to church today, what a coinkydink. Im afraid you completely misunderstood my position. I am not at all Christian. I dont even know what you would call me. The majority of Christianity is bullshit created by the evil minds of men, I totally agree on that, but there is still some truths, like there is in all religions. What you have a problem with is TEXTBOOK Christianity, and so do I, yet I am able to look at the teachings with an unbiased eye and recognize the actual spiritual truths. It seems what you have is a grudge and refuse to look at christianity in a new light to filter out all the bullshit. I think you still agree with me though, because you agree with Eye on a few things, and if you dont agree with me then you are contradicting yourself. Focus on the good, man, not on the negative. If someones pushing that negativity onto others then tell them to quit fucking around and remind them of the good, as I am doing with you.
> 
> No hate, bro. Its just not good to put up that brick wall of ignorance in which no other idea or opinion can penetrate.


No, I completely understand your position. You're not a Christian, but I'm saying you need to go ahead and start being one. You have all the needed characteristics, that was the whole point of my post. And you're already going to church? WTF, what more do you need in this day in age to be considered Christian? You're it dude.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> cheif . . the ethical morality of fins choice in religion is based on how he can use it the most to suite himself . . like believing in shiva, is just so he can tell the courts, that the reason why he fled probation was so that he could continue to practice his religion although, although if he was so devout he would pu this ideas and thoughts to the test and go back but hes just all hot air and dreads
> 
> fin is self serving, im sure he was raised christian . . . . .was daddy a preacher fin


Except there is record of me in jail, and at court ordered therapists and psychologists, constantly talking about weed being part of my faith. So "oops" your theory just fell apart on itself.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

dashcues said:


> Finshaggy(nice avatar)
> If you're just looking to "bash" and "debunk" Christianity.I get it.Christianity=BAD.If however,as the title to the thread implies,you're wanting to discuss the bible from a neutral point of view,i'd be interested.
> 
> As for the videos:
> ...


You go ahead and talk about what the Bible "should" say, my videos are about what it DOES say. Neutral or not, these are facts straight from the book itself.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Except there is record of me in jail, and at court ordered therapists and psychologists, constantly talking about weed being part of my faith. So "oops" your theory just fell apart on itself.


claims made after the crime was committed as your tried desperately to prove your entitlement to breaking a law, agreed a law that is silly

but normally men dont lie to kick it and they dont try to warp reality to fit there experiences


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> claims made after the crime was committed as your tried desperately to prove your entitlement to breaking a law, agreed a law that is silly
> 
> but normally men dont lie to kick it and they dont try to warp reality to fit there experiences


Oh, got yourself again. I haven't been to a psychologist since I was 16, all of this happened WAYYYY before the crime. I figured you would remember that fromt he thread that detailed everything, until ya'll meme'd it up and got it deleted.


----------



## mindphuk (Dec 7, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Oh, got yourself again. I haven't been to a psychologist since I was 16, all of this happened WAYYYY before the crime. I figured you would remember that fromt he thread that detailed everything, until ya'll meme'd it up and got it deleted.


So why then were they 'court-ordered?'

You are the one that can't keep your own 'facts' straight.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> So why then were they 'court-ordered?'
> 
> You are the one that can't keep your own 'facts' straight.


I only went to jail once when I was 18 and never again as an adult, this case I'm currently fighting happened WAAAAYY after most of my "criminal" record (Marijuana smoking in Texas).


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> You are the one that can't keep your own 'facts' straight.


I love that you said this before even getting an information on your question. Way to go.


----------



## dashcues (Dec 7, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> You go ahead and talk about what the Bible "should" say, my videos are about what it DOES say. Neutral or not, these are facts straight from the book itself.


Ok.You only want to talk about one version of the bible.No problem,just thought this was gonna be about biblical truth.


----------



## haight (Dec 7, 2012)

dashcues said:


> Ok.You only want to talk about one version of the bible.No problem,just thought this was gonna be about biblical truth.


Non sequitar


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

haha a pathological liar . . 



Finshaggy said:


> I only went to jail once when I was 18 and never again as an adult, this case I'm currently fighting happened WAAAAYY after most of my "criminal" record (Marijuana smoking in Texas).



you also claimed to have gotten your HS diploma, or a GED or somthing , in JV . . . so whats true now



Finshaggy said:


> This is where I actually went to highschool, and is the name of the school on the diploma I got in juvy. I couldn't find any videos to show how huge it is, but I'll keep looking. I need to find like a tour of it or something, or I'll have someone else make the video eventually if I can't find one.
> 
> [video=youtube;A6QS7GfOPxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6QS7GfOPxg[/video]


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

and your not fighting your hiding and running

more delusional thoughts from you . . . . the only thing the court would have held over your head was piss test and dont get in more trouble . . . . . you a punk and a coward who asks others for money and donation s and you cant even be man enough to admit reality . . . . you are a joke

who lies all his life


got any more lies or hypocritical generalization or statements to make to further prove to all that you are a complete buffoon


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 7, 2012)

I love this thread. The religious nuts always give the best reactions. 

I choose to believe in nature and nothing more. You may laugh but at least I can prove its real.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

nature is not a bad way to go . . . .. any worship of a human like form is suspect to me


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 7, 2012)

People all need something to believe in. I'm the realist the says believe in urself and nature cause those are all that can save you. But I respect all peoples opinions its when they try shoving it down my throat or are extreme about it I get very offensive very fast. More than once I've sent missionaries away with tears in their eyes. I think its a pathetic reality of life. We need to feel like there's more to life. I find there's three different people in terms of the subject. The optimist who glorifies and praises the donut (religious nuts) the pessimist that criticizes the hole(agnostic/ what have you). And the realist (me) who says "its just a fucking pastry now stfu and eat a croissant!"


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 7, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> I love this thread. The religious nuts always give the best reactions.
> 
> I choose to believe in nature and nothing more. You may laugh but at least I can prove its real.


...that's respectable. It's just, I find looking at things that I can't see more interesting. POtaTO poTAto.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

dashcues said:


> Ok.You only want to talk about one version of the bible.No problem,just thought this was gonna be about biblical truth.


 No it's about any version of the Bible, I'm sorry if you don't agree with it, but then again, neither do I. It's just the Bible.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> haha a pathological liar . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never once lied on this website, which is proven by your inability to find evidence. All you can do is "call" me a liar, I never lied though  And I did get a HS diploma in juvy. That's when I had the psychologists and shit dumbass. The case that I'm fighting now has NOTHING to do with the cases of my childhood, except that the psychological examinations from them will prove my religious use of marijuana. Way to need a heavy description though, after following me and trying your hardest to sound out the words I write. (I was going to say "reading" but I'm not sure you know how)


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> I love this thread. The religious nuts always give the best reactions.
> 
> I choose to believe in nature and nothing more. You may laugh but at least I can prove its real.


Same.


Samwell Seed Well said:


> nature is not a bad way to go . . . .. any worship of a human like form is suspect to me


Then quit bashing Shiva. It's not a human like form, it's just something that happens in humans and can be described as a person so that people can relate. Shiva is the message of marijuana, Shiva is the good father, Shiva is your feeling when you dance, Shiva is human animal relations. Shiva is not a "Human like form".


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> People all need something to believe in. I'm the realist the says believe in urself and nature cause those are all that can save you. But I respect all peoples opinions its when they try shoving it down my throat or are extreme about it I get very offensive very fast. More than once I've sent missionaries away with tears in their eyes. I think its a pathetic reality of life. We need to feel like there's more to life. I find there's three different people in terms of the subject. The optimist who glorifies and praises the donut (religious nuts) the pessimist that criticizes the hole(agnostic/ what have you). And the realist (me) who says "its just a fucking pastry now stfu and eat a croissant!"


I believe nature and society and animal societies and human nature can be described, and further how the react with one another can be described. Like how in Greek mythology Aries and Aphrodite are married. This just shows that Love and War correspond. And that they are 2 sides of one coin, without war there is no peace, without peace there is no war. Pagan stories are not meant to be actual people, they are descriptions of the world and it's workings.


----------



## sensisensai (Dec 7, 2012)

"Without evil there can be no good so it must be good to be evil sometimes"- Satan (south park) lol


----------



## dashcues (Dec 7, 2012)

haight said:


> Non sequitar


Non sequitur?How so?
Or are you meaning "oxymoron"?Such as in "biblical truth"?if so,yeah...I get it.

1.The King James version of the bible says "thou shalt not kill".
2.The King James version is a bible.
3.All bibles say 'thou shalt not kill".
That's a non sequitur.

Finshaggy wants to discuss(?) the King James version,I'm assuming it's one he owns,and has knowledge of.No big deal.I was just pointing out that other versions are better translated.But even two of the oldest witnesses(the codex alexandricus,and codex sinaiticus) translate to "murder" not "kill".


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

sensisensai said:


> "Without evil there can be no good so it must be good to be evil sometimes"- Satan (south park) lol


That's not even against Christian teachings. Satan is an angel of god and therefore was never given freewill, in some way everything "satan" has ever done, was actually god's will being done.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

dashcues said:


> Non sequitur?How so?
> Or are you meaning "oxymoron"?Such as in "biblical truth"?if so,yeah...I get it.
> 
> 1.The King James version of the bible says "thou shalt not kill".
> ...


I don't own ANY Bible, I'm just pulling topics of verses from memory and typing it in Google to find out where it is in the Bible.


----------



## dashcues (Dec 7, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> That's not even against Christian teachings. Satan is an angel of god and therefore was never given freewill, in some way everything "satan" has ever done, was actually god's will being done.


Yep.Definitely agree.Might say he was God's prosecuting attorney.Man's adversary,not God's.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2012)

So I was told wrong, that Lucifer actually questioned god.

How can it be freewill if you give them rules to live by {paraphrasing of course }


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> So I was told wrong, that Lucifer actually questioned god.
> 
> How can it be freewill if you give them rules to live by {paraphrasing of course }


I'm not a Christian, so they may disagree with me. But I am just here pointing out what's IN the Bible. Lucifer didn't necessarily question god, he felt humans were petty compared to angels. Because angels are made of fire and light, while man is made of dust and clay. The disagreement was that Satan would not bow to Adam "as god told him to", but according to the Bible angels were never given and will never have free will. So in some way, god wanted Satan to do that. It's all made up shit anyways though. And they say that we have the "choice" to break these rules, we just get punished for our choices.


----------



## MojoRison (Dec 7, 2012)

But to ask anything of god would imply doubt, that there is no absolute servitude, as angels must do because they lack the "freewill" given to man. 

The narrative it's self is flawed


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 7, 2012)

MojoRison said:


> But to ask anything of god would imply doubt, that there is no absolute servitude, as angels must do because they lack the "freewill" given to man.
> 
> The narrative it's self is flawed


Yeah, but it all boils down to "angels do god's will", so if the stories are true, god is satan.


----------



## Chief Walkin Eagle (Dec 7, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> No, I completely understand your position. You're not a Christian, but I'm saying you need to go ahead and start being one. You have all the needed characteristics, that was the whole point of my post. And you're already going to church? WTF, what more do you need in this day in age to be considered Christian? You're it dude.


Where did I say that I went to church? I said me and my cousin were laughing about a scared mother fucker that went to church, we used the words "scared mother fucker", so I found it funny that you used those words later on. 

Only spread awareness about the hateful bullshit if someone is trying to spread that hateful bullshit. Focus on the good. 

Tear down that brick wall, man. That wall is something you and Christians have in common...


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 7, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> *I've never once lied on this website*, which is proven by your inability to find evidence. All you can do is "call" me a liar, I never lied though  And I did get a HS diploma in juvy. That's when I had the psychologists and shit dumbass. The case that I'm fighting now has NOTHING to do with the cases of my childhood, except that the psychological examinations from them will prove my religious use of marijuana. Way to need a heavy description though, after following me and trying your hardest to sound out the words I write. (I was going to say "reading" but I'm not sure you know how)


haha a pathological liar . . 



Finshaggy said:


> *I only went to jail once when I was 18 and never again as an adult*, this case I'm currently fighting happened WAAAAYY after most of my "criminal" record (Marijuana smoking in Texas).



you also claimed to have gotten your HS diploma, or a GED or somthing , in JV . . . so whats true now



Finshaggy said:


> This is where I actually went to highschool, and is the name of the school on the *diploma I got in juvy.* I couldn't find any videos to show how huge it is, but I'll keep looking. I need to find like a tour of it or something, or I'll have someone else make the video eventually if I can't find one.


so many lies you cant even keep up with them . . .when people turn 18 they no longer go to JV


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 8, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> you also claimed to have gotten your HS diploma, or a GED or somthing , in JV . . . so whats true now
> 
> 
> 
> so many lies you cant even keep up with them . . .when people turn 18 they no longer go to JV


I did get my diploma in Juvy, when did I ever say I was 18 in juvy? I think you're pathologically ignorant of things said.


----------



## haight (Dec 9, 2012)

dashcues said:


> Non sequitur?How so?
> Or are you meaning "oxymoron"?Such as in "biblical truth"?if so,yeah...I get it.
> 
> 1.The King James version of the bible says "thou shalt not kill".
> ...


No. It's a incorrect translation of "Thou shall not murder."


----------



## dashcues (Dec 9, 2012)

haight said:


> No. It's a incorrect translation of "Thou shall not murder."


I might be misunderstanding ya.
I think we might be saying the same thing? That the KJV has a incorrect translation of this verse.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 9, 2012)

New Episodes coming soon


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;6Dgy6ezQa3M]http://youtu.be/6Dgy6ezQa3M[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;tNtHmq48laA]http://youtu.be/tNtHmq48laA[/video]


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 9, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> New Episodes coming soon


 can't wait.. must be hard work pasting youtube videos to a website.. keep up the hard work..


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 9, 2012)

dashcues said:


> I might be misunderstanding ya.
> I think we might be saying the same thing? That the KJV has a incorrect translation of this verse.


No matter what it doesn't go along with the Bible. Whether Moses said "Don't kill" or "Don't murder" doesn't really matter, because he himself MURDERED a slave driver, then went on to be the destruction of thousands of lives after that.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 9, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> can't wait..


Kinda way late on that comment there.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 9, 2012)

And both the new videos weren't just copied and pasted, they were made in the past hour.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;zT9PRNykH3w]http://youtu.be/zT9PRNykH3w[/video]


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 9, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;TrzbRoxe4gU]http://youtu.be/TrzbRoxe4gU[/video]


----------



## dashcues (Dec 9, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> No matter what it doesn't go along with the Bible. Whether Moses said "Don't kill" or "Don't murder" doesn't really matter, because he himself MURDERED a slave driver, then went on to be the destruction of thousands of lives after that.


Moses was defending another man from being beaten.Don't know if I would call that murder.
Anyways Finshaggy,I'm not a bible apologist,nor am I a christian apologist.I follow a more exegetical approach to the bible(historical and textual criticism).
I know all to well about the contradictions,interpolations,and redactions in the bible.
My post was meant to inform you of the fact that the King James version is not reliable for that passage(among others).As I said before,it's no biggie.Just trying to show you that other versions have a better translation.NASB for one.
But ya know,to each their own.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 9, 2012)

dashcues said:


> Moses was defending another man from being beaten.Don't know if I would call that murder..


Murder is murder. And what do you call it when Moses tells his people to splatter Babylonian infants on the rocks? I'm glad you're not a Christian, but pray tell why it matters whether the Bible said "Do not kill" or "Do not murder". Who gives a fuck?


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Dec 9, 2012)

As it may have already been posted a dozen times in other threads,,,the bible was written by man of course,so in turn it is a structure for control over masses,IMO.Without it there would be to much chaos for any perceived monolithic dominance and no sort of hierarchy for mankind to start "civilization".Morality dose exist within man in a setting void of religious influence, as this may be very well determined by the will for survival of the species, yet it is fear of the unseen that allows man to be manipulated into a plethura of subjegational aptitudes,furthering the perceived importance of reward and punishment as the outcome of actions taken by the followers or non-believers in their lifetimes.Why else would the bible exist only to be ammended ad nauseum?


----------



## dashcues (Dec 9, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> Murder is murder. And what do you call it when Moses tells his people to splatter Babylonian infants on the rocks? I'm glad you're not a Christian, but pray tell why it matters whether the Bible said "Do not kill" or "Do not murder". Who gives a fuck?


Damn dude! Anger problems?
Who gives a fuck? I guess the only person who would make a thread titled "Biblical Truth",then get pissed off when he found out some "Biblical Truth".

And for the record,I didn't say I wasn't a Christian.I said I wasn't a Christian apologist.
You want to attack the fundies or the KJV-onlyist.Be my guest.I'm not part of that crowd.


----------



## Red leader (Dec 9, 2012)

dashcues said:


> Damn dude! Anger problems?
> Who gives a fuck? I guess the only person who would make a thread titled "Biblical Truth",then get pissed off when he found out some "Biblical Truth".
> 
> And for the record,I didn't say I wasn't a Christian.I said I wasn't a Christian apologist.
> You want to attack the fundies or the KJV-onlyist.Be my guest.I'm not part of that crowd.


Apparently he can't fathom the difference between "not killing, vs not murdering".
sheesh...some people's children.


----------



## dashcues (Dec 9, 2012)

Red leader said:


> Apparently he can't fathom the difference between "not killing, vs not murdering".
> sheesh...some people's children.


I'd like to think his hearts in the right place though .


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 10, 2012)

dashcues said:


> Damn dude! Anger problems
> then get pissed off


Why are you acting like I got mad?


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 10, 2012)

The difference doesn't matter when in the SAME book of the Bible, the man that said it tells people to splatter babies on rocks.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 10, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> The difference doesn't matter when in the SAME book of the Bible, the man that said it tells people to splatter babies on rocks.


...shaggy. Literal interpretation, you don't want us to do that either


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 10, 2012)

If we don't take what the bible says literally, then it's open to everyone's subjective interpretation... if that's the case, everyone is just as right about how they interpret the bible as anyone else.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 10, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> If we don't take what the bible says literally, then it's open to everyone's subjective interpretation... if that's the case, everyone is just as right about how they interpret the bible as anyone else.


...there's a key to reading Holy works. No one can give it to you. Naturally, the question to ask yourself before acting is "is this going to be beneficial for all involved".


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 10, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...shaggy. Literal interpretation, you don't want us to do that either





Zaehet Strife said:


> If we don't take what the bible says literally, then it's open to everyone's subjective interpretation... if that's the case, everyone is just as right about how they interpret the bible as anyone else.


What metaphorical interpretation makes splattering babies on rocks, raping virgins, and killing anyone left, a lesson to be carried throughout the ages. I am "literally interpreting it" because I'm NOT interpreting at all, I'm reading it at FACE VALUE and telling you what it says (if you are watching my videos).


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Dec 10, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...there's a key to reading Holy works. No one can give it to you. Naturally, the question to ask yourself before acting is "is this going to be beneficial for all involved".


I can name more things that aren't beneficial in the bible than i can that are beneficial.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 10, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> I can name more things that aren't beneficial in the bible than i can that are beneficial.


...same can be said about the world at large.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 10, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> What metaphorical interpretation makes splattering babies on rocks, raping virgins, and killing anyone left, a lesson to be carried throughout the ages. I am "literally interpreting it" because I'm NOT interpreting at all, I'm reading it at FACE VALUE and telling you what it says (if you are watching my videos).


...Fin, the 'people' you are talking about are egos, and etc.


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 10, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...same can be said about the world at large.


I could definitely point out more good in the world than bad. I could point out a lot of bad. But there is so much good.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Dec 10, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> I could definitely point out more good in the world than bad. I could point out a lot of bad. But there is so much good.


...awesome, now, let's talk about this thread


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 10, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...awesome, now, let's talk about this thread


Ok... I made some videos about the Bible, like 20 episodes now. Pick one to reply to.


----------



## dashcues (Dec 10, 2012)

Zaehet Strife said:


> If we don't take what the bible says literally, then it's open to everyone's subjective interpretation... if that's the case, everyone is just as right about how they interpret the bible as anyone else.


I agree with ya Z.S.,with well over 30,000 separate denominations in Christianity alone,it's kinda hard not to agree with ya.

What I think a lot of people tend to forget,is that the bible itself is not a single book.The bible is a collection,or library of books with different authors,and very different writing styles,dating over a millennium apart.Some wrote in allegory,some wrote in literal style,some wrote half & half,etc,etc.They wrote the way they needed,or the only way they knew how,in order to convey the message.
Honestly Z.S.,I would be lying if I told you I know exactly where every allegory or metaphor transforms into literal text,and vice-versa.I wouldn't trust anyone who says they do.Not any prof. I've studied under would make that claim.


----------



## haight (Dec 10, 2012)

Finshaggy said:


> What metaphorical interpretation makes splattering babies on rocks, raping virgins, and killing anyone left, a lesson to be carried throughout the ages. I am "literally interpreting it" because I'm NOT interpreting at all, I'm reading it at FACE VALUE and telling you what it says (if you are watching my videos).


And putting captured soldiers to the saw


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

As soon as I get back home from Christmas I'm going to be posting BRAND NEW videos. Biblical, and Black Panther Mainly  But plenty of others too


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 25, 2012)

is mommy and daddy buying you a bus ticket or a plane ticket . . nice, stay hood yo


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> is mommy and daddy buying you a bus ticket or a plane ticket . . nice, stay hood yo


 I'm glad you think you know so much  I'm not far enough away from where I live to need a bus ticket, just a ride  And since I totaled my car, yes "mommy" will be giving me a ride. But I don't see how it's a problem to visit with family for the holidays. Unless you are viewing it from the perspective of someone that HAS no friends or family, which I can very much see as a strong possibility with Samwell here


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 25, 2012)

enjoy your holidays dude . . just a jab jab . . family is good lol . . .

no friends family . . that would be chill . . i dont need validation from others but it is nice

what i need is spirograph to come back


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> enjoy your holidays dude . . just a jab jab . . family is good lol . . .
> 
> no friends family . . that would be chill . . i dont need validation from others but it is nice
> 
> what i need is spirograph to come back


So you're mad at me because you have no friends, and because you're waiting on some test results.   This is too funny


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Dec 25, 2012)

can you read?

is it hard for you to understand the premise or context of others words . . . .

and ya your i travel home to be with mommy , sissy, does make me laugh a little . . the child needs his mommy


----------



## Finshaggy (Dec 25, 2012)

Samwell Seed Well said:


> can you read?
> 
> is it hard for you to understand the premise or context of others words . . . .
> 
> and ya your i travel home to be with mommy , sissy, does make me laugh a little . . the child needs his mommy


Why are you asking me if I can read, then not pointing out what you believe I read wrong. Do you not know how to read? Is this all to make yourself feel better about your own shortcomings?  I "need" my mom?  Do you not have a mom or something? Is your family dead? Or are you just old as shit  Is this guy always getting mad and hating on me, really just an angry old fart?!?!   This is a completely hilarious, extremely plausible possibility


----------



## Finshaggy (Jan 7, 2013)

Sorry about not adding any new episodes to this series in a while. I've been growing, and making grow updates... If anyone would like to see my grow that hasn't yet: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/604671-finshaggys-beansprouts.html


----------



## Mechanical (Jan 30, 2013)

Im an atheist but a so called Hindu talking about Christianity is so funny. Hinduism has the most outlandish gods in all of religion. Its like Greek mythology on crack lol..


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

Mechanical said:


> Im an atheist but a so called Hindu talking about Christianity is so funny. Hinduism has the most outlandish gods in all of religion. Its like Greek mythology on crack lol..


I'm not Hindu. I am pieces of many religions. My MAIN gods (there are others I feel are important also) are: Pan, Shiva, Agni, Atum-Ra & Mut


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

And my central god is Pashupati (Kind of an ancient mix of Pan & Shiva), which is actually part of a religion so ancient we can only call it by the area we found record of it in. The "Indus River Valley Civilization Religion" or "The First Religion of the First Organized People."


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

Can I ask you why you believe in your mish mashed religion of different gods. Do you believe the myths to be actual events as Christians do? It seems you just picked different gods and call it a religion. Do you just change things up as you see fit? Like Atum-Ra being the creator and everything made of his flesh and Mut being the Mother. Both Egyptian gods and why not all the gods like Osiris? How would you incorporate that with Hinduism who have their own creators or is it the same person with a different name and different myths? The Pashupata were Hindus and Pashupati is a epithet of Shiva. Did you know that sacrificial items have been found in massive graves of cavemen which is believed to be a belief in the afterlife? Kinda like how Egyptians believed you could take things to the afterlife.. As far as the afterlife is concerned... You have egyptian gods who believe in an afterlife except you get eaten by a crocodile if your bad and if your good you go chill with Osiris in the underworld and then you have Hindus who if you you are following the Vedas and the Vedic religion believe your going to go to the land of ancestors if your bad or the land of the gods if your good. Which one of these did you pick? Or do you believe in reincarnation? Not really bashing on you but I dont think you know what you believe. I think you think these gods are interesting so you study them as I do but you claim them as your gods where I just look at them as the history of religion.


----------



## Finshaggy (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm not even gonna read that.


----------



## mike.hotel (Feb 1, 2013)

Worship and be spiritual in any way you see fit....as long as it does not impede or inflict your beliefs on others. When you do, it causes turmoil, war and death.....and that is a fact....all of which are proven in history. It won't be in my lifetime, but I hope someday, everyone just figures it out.


----------



## Samwell Seed Well (Feb 1, 2013)

mike.hotel said:


> Worship and be spiritual in any way you see fit....as long as it does not impede or inflict your beliefs on others. When you do, it causes turmoil, war and death.....and that is a fact....all of which are proven in history. It won't be in my lifetime, but I hope someday, everyone just figures it out.


pretty much . . .and well said


----------



## Mechanical (Feb 1, 2013)

Finshaggy said:


> I'm not even gonna read that.


Its probably better that you dont.


----------



## Nevaeh420 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey Finshaggy,

You might want to check out My thread if you want to study Christ! 

Go to the link below and I will show you what I can do!



https://www.rollitup.org/spirituality-sexuality-philosophy/600992-i-found-like-dozen-videos-27.html



Just click on the link above! Spread the Word!

(I watched your videos on the fist page, your a funny dude  "Gods is a monkey that was tripping on shrooms")









~PEACE~


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 1, 2013)

finshaggy .....meet nevaeh420 ,..............naveaeh420 meet finshaggy ........................i have a feeling you two are going to get along .


----------



## Red leader (Mar 1, 2013)

But pan wants to be a boy forever!
don't forget to pray to tinkerbell too...


----------



## Finshaggy (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm gonna start this series back up soon. Along with the Black Panther videos.


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Mar 10, 2013)

no don't post any more of your crack head paranoid delusional vids please my brain has suffered quite enough of your nonsense allready
id rather lick your mums salty balls than take one more second of your bullshit videos .


----------

